# Gainesville Smackdown 09



## nolejoel (Jan 4, 2007)

I should be there again this year, a buddy of mine is coming from maryland to shoot it as well:shade::shade:

this year I should be shooting a 101st instead of an older merlin that I started with. I am looking forward to a better year.:teeth::teeth:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Not scared...*



treeman65 said:


> Ok lets hear it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who is in and who is scared?
> Bowhunter920 has no choice unless he is going into hidding cause redemption start in Gianesville for him.
> Archeryx will be there if we can pull him off the sheep for a round.:mg:
> TTripp if little ******* can find some nerve.
> Seeing 3 of us are moving up to the long range this year we need to start the season off right and show them where the fun is on that range.


~James,
Hey, I will be there with bells on too beat you!!!!

It is on like donkey kong!!!! I might have to put you in my pocket and feed you a M&M every once and awhile!!! haha!

I am not scared and I won't be in hiding. My "secret PSE" will whip your tail!!!!

~William


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> ~James,
> Hey, I will be there with bells on too beat you!!!!
> 
> It is on like donkey kong!!!! I might have to put you in my pocket and feed you a M&M every once and awhile!!! haha!
> ...


If I even have a sight by then/:mg:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> ~James,
> Hey, I will be there with bells on too beat you!!!!
> 
> It is on like donkey kong!!!! I might have to put you in my pocket and feed you a M&M every once and awhile!!! haha!
> ...


bells as in your tinker bell outfit?:mg:


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

I heard that the "treeman" wears pink tutu's to archery events.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sith of Archery said:


> I heard that the "treeman" wears pink tutu's to archery events.


 you must be having flash backs of your days in drag.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

You know what, Im excited about fulfilling my resume to all my sponsors by winning the open B shoots. But along the way it is going to be so much fun competiting against treeman.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> You know what, Im excited about fulfilling my resume to all my sponsors by winning the open B shoots. But along the way it is going to be so much fun competiting against treeman.


William it is definitly going to be an exciting and fun New Year.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> You know what, Im excited about fulfilling my resume to all my sponsors by winning the open B shoots. But along the way it is going to be so much fun competiting against treeman.


William it is definitly going to be an exciting and fun New Year.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I believe I would like to recieve a crispie from Treeman this year :mg:


----------



## Rut Addiction (Dec 11, 2008)

Is their going to be a friday shoot in gainesville? If so does anyone know where I can get some details?

Thanks


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

nobody decide what day but friday after the team shoot would be best.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

VeroShooter said:


> I believe I would like to recieve a crispie from Treeman this year :mg:


try as you wish.I just might be shooting bare bow this year seeing I cant get parts for my sight.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll be there! look for the Yellow Blimp(thats me) in the Young Adult Range!

James.. Wait for me when you sign up on the sims range!

5 weeks..o something like that!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Earl Fouraker said:


> Is their going to be a friday shoot in gainesville? If so does anyone know where I can get some details?
> 
> Thanks



There is the Pro/Am on Friday it starts at 1pm (if im not mistaken) It will be 10 targets 

You also can shoot the practice 3d range (for a fee) 
and or
Shoot the SIMS range ( for a fee)


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm new to this game but I will be there, who do I have to look for ? Let me know.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

What days do we shoot?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

simms range at 4pm friday
let me know who is in and I will get us a spot for that time. 
I would make it earlier but some of us will be shooting the team shoot.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

if we drive down late thursday night and get down there friday mourning I'm in!

Chase


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

If I can make 4 oclock I am in, But I will have to let you know!


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Me, Sarah, Hoytphill (Now PSE Phill) and you............



treeman65 said:


> simms range at 4pm friday
> let me know who is in and I will get us a spot for that time.
> I would make it earlier but some of us will be shooting the team shoot.


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

I plan on making it again!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ok we got a group forming now 
Chase
Bowtec531-possible
Bowhunter920 and Sarah- not sure which one wears pants in this family.
Veroshooter -if he came find some arrows.
hoytphill aka PSEphil not sure if that means he is a switch hitter or what:embara:
djkillaz or is it fivekillaz?

Guess the rest of the FL boys are playing in their own sandbox.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

http://asaforum.com/index.php?topic=6005.0

same Smackdown??

Do you only have the smackdown at Gainesville?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ChaseBaker said:


> http://asaforum.com/index.php?topic=6005.0
> 
> same Smackdown??
> 
> Do you only have the smackdown at Gainesville?


No its a different group of guys.As long as we have people that what together and shoot it we try to have it at every pro/am.

How does everyone feell about shooting it saturday instead just to give people travel a chance to make it? I need to find out what time open b shoot too.

I need to add drockw to the list also.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I'll do it Saturday. I don't shoot my comp until late on Saturday but I do have my son's Jr eagle comp @8:00 AM. Don't let me hold you up though


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have to find out what time I shoot, but Saturday would be better for me.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

VeroShooter said:


> I'll do it Saturday. I don't shoot my comp until late on Saturday but I do have my son's Jr eagle comp @8:00 AM. Don't let me hold you up though


Do you shoot at noon and what time is our meeting?


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I shoot at noon and I think our meeting is Friday PM isn't it?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

VeroShooter said:


> I shoot at noon and I think our meeting is Friday PM isn't it?


you are right my mistake
good i shoot at noon too


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Cool:shade:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> There is the Pro/Am on Friday it starts at 1pm (if im not mistaken) It will be 10 targets
> 
> You also can shoot the practice 3d range (for a fee)
> and or
> Shoot the SIMS range ( for a fee)


The team shoots start at 12:00 until DST comes in, then it becomes 1:00. 


TreeDude, your smack around will have to wait until Augusta I'm afraid. I'm sure you guys will have a blast. Shoot a round for me will ya.


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have not heard to much more Trash talkin about the smackdown shoot at Gainesville, I am in for it already talked to treeman and let him know I was in. It is going to be on Saturday @ 4 or 4:30. 

So Is anyone else up for it, Sounds like it will be a blast. This will be my first year in the ASA looking forward to it.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Im in if its on Sat. at 4 or 4:30. ChaseBaker will be too cuz hes wit me

Derek


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

boy oh boy this is gonna be like takin candy from,,,,well,treeman:mg::mg:

just let me know when and i will see if i can break away from my afternoon nap saturday and get my groove on.

if this is gonna be a TRUE SMACKDOWN(or beatdown) shoot then why dont we just throw the gauntlet down treeman and say whoever has the highest 14 count wins, I mean if ya gonna go ya might as well go big right???

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ttripp said:


> boy oh boy this is gonna be like takin candy from,,,,well,treeman:mg::mg:
> 
> just let me know when and i will see if i can break away from my afternoon nap saturday and get my groove on.
> 
> ...


 Sounds good after all I remember watching you miss the whole target going for it.:mg:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ok here is what we have so far
Tripp
Treeman
Chase
Veroshooter
Drockw
Bowtech531
Bowhunter920 and William
Earl Fouraker ?
djkillaz?

When I get there friday I will sign us up for 430 on saturday.I will have to get to groups but will see that we all go at same time. I will also see that everyone has my cell number so you can get ahold of me there.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Spoon13 will definitly missed for this one unforunately .
Everyone that has not shot with me before please either post on here or pm me what class you shoot so we can decide on which range.


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

treeman, I am shooting k45 this year. I guess that I would be a open C shooter. When we meet up you can make the decision where to put me. Send me a pm and we can discuss what I should shoot.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Ttt*

This is fun:couch2::couch2::happy1:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> This is fun:couch2::couch2::happy1:


more fun than shooting without a sight.:mg:


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*smackdown*

what is with the bells? you have matching scarf and ear rings as well. smack down is all about fun and who can take the pressure. and if you do not win. must sign a cripee.. signed smackdown king..and treeman can testified since he's signed enough to start my kids college fund


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*smackdown*

what is this poeple wearing bells,thinking pse as a secert weapon,tripp thinking....lol...thinking thats funny...thinking he's taking candy from a baby.smackdown king is going to be there, so bring your sharpeeies.that includes you treeman. and spoon havn't forgot about you, son bring your a game:dancing:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

archeryX said:


> what is this poeple wearing bells,thinking pse as a secert weapon,tripp thinking....lol...thinking thats funny...thinking he's taking candy from a baby.smackdown king is going to be there, so bring your sharpeeies.that includes you treeman. and spoon havn't forgot about you, son bring your a game:dancing:


 You wont make it seeing you are on a tight leash now days.Dude learn how to read and spell.:mg:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

archeryX said:


> spoon havn't forgot about you, son bring your a game:dancing:


I just want you to know that you have a collectable. There are only a VERY FEW crispies in existance with Spoon13 on them. Cherish it, as the supply will NEVER catch up with demand.

I'll be attending Augusta. That is the only ASA I will be at. We've got a baby due in June, so I'm cutting back a bit.


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*smackdown*

what ?going to have a smackdown with out the king. whats up w/that treeman feeling a bit scared. or is it since you have signed enoughf crispiee over to me to start my kids college fund. and where the the smack. smoeone coming with bells on? dose he have matching scarf and earings as well..and whats this thinking that PSE is a secret weapon. all i can say is bring your sharpee


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*smackdown*

so spoon is playing i cant it card. well if thats your story you stick to it....nothing but love for you brother......treeman you and bowhunter920 having fun and excitment...i dont know but it sound like your wrist is going limp....maybe thats why you have trouble with yor back tenion.i dont know maybe


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*smackdown*

spoon congrates on the baby and see you in augusta


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*smackdown*

bowtech531 so this will be your 1ST smackdown as well. cool a virgin!


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

If you would like to call it that, This is my first Asa!! I have some IBO Experience, I have Shot the Worlds Just a few Times. I really look forword to meeting you Guy's. 

I have only met some very nice people online and would like to put a face to a name. See you at the end of the month.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

I will be there. I just hope my shooting doesn't embarrass me this year.:shade:


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

I am headed to gainseville for my first ASA, would someone mind telling me what a "smack down" shoot is? I'll be rolling in on friday around 3:00. Really looking forward to the trip and would like to shoot with ya'll but have no clue what yall are talking about


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

jwcatto said:


> I am headed to gainseville for my first ASA, would someone mind telling me what a "smack down" shoot is? I'll be rolling in on friday around 3:00. Really looking forward to the trip and would like to shoot with ya'll but have no clue what yall are talking about


 Its a round that we shoot on the simms range that is a blast with anything goes. The only too rules nobody gets mad and no touching the shooter.You can talk all the crap you want and do what you want just hands off.Then at the end the crispies (signed dollar bill) are payed to the winner.


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Treeman, Seeing that I will just be returning from Hawaii the previous week, Will I be able to use monopoly Money for my Crispies. Lol


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bowtech531 said:


> Treeman, Seeing that I will just be returning from Hawaii the previous week, Will I be able to use monopoly Money for my Crispies. Lol


 Its good to see that you are already planning on signing one:mg:


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

hey guys i might be able to shoot in this when are yall getting together i will be there for the team shoot friday let me know 
Thanks Bulldog


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

saturday at either 4 or 430
Hope you make it so I can take a crispy from another RSS and Victory staff shooter.


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

Bubba Dean said:


> I will be there. I just hope my shooting doesn't embarrass me this year.:shade:


bubba, please by all means look us up on the simms range for this and dont worry at all about embarassing yourself,ALL IT WILL TAKE IS ONE ROUND ON A RANGE WITH THIS BUNCH AND YOU WILL NEVER HAVE ANYTHING IN ARCHERY EMBARASS YOU AGAIN....:mg::mg::mg:


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just wanted to be sure just incase, you know I still might have jet lag and not see straight. Will you take some crispies for payment on a shafted arrow:teeth:


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> saturday at either 4 or 430
> Hope you make it so I can take a crispy from another RSS and Victory staff shooter.


better watch out you might be giving instead of taking

:shade:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

It would not be the first time.lol


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL you gonna make the Hattiesburg shoot as well??


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> It would not be the first time.lol


Thats a fact. 

Josh, I believe you can take him.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Thats a fact.
> 
> Josh, I believe you can take him.


so how are you shoot now days.:mg:


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

Being new to this: 
What is the Simms range?
How many targets and how much cash should I bring?
Sounds like fun. My shoot time is in the AM so I should be able to do it.
CAtto


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> so how are you shoot now days.:mg:


I haven't missed an X since before Thanksgiving!!:mg::shade:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ttripp said:


> bubba, please by all means look us up on the simms range for this and dont worry at all about embarassing yourself,ALL IT WILL TAKE IS ONE ROUND ON A RANGE WITH THIS BUNCH AND YOU WILL NEVER HAVE ANYTHING IN ARCHERY EMBARASS YOU AGAIN....:mg::mg::mg:


How tru that is even Mike T avoids our group.:embara:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

jwcatto said:


> Being new to this:
> What is the Simms range?
> How many targets and how much cash should I bring?
> Sounds like fun. My shoot time is in the AM so I should be able to do it.
> CAtto


 Simms range is a 10 targets known distance 
$15 each time you shoot it.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

Spoon13 said:


> Thats a fact.
> 
> Josh, I believe you can take him.


Yeah maybe so maybe not LOL 

We doing it fri or sat??


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> How tru that is even Mike T avoids our group.:embara:


mike t avoids anything involving me:embara::embara::embara:

something about not associating with trailer trash or somethin like that:mg::mg:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

1BadBulldog said:


> Yeah maybe so maybe not LOL
> 
> We doing it fri or sat??


saturday 
I am going to get us a spot for 4 or 430
I have a meeting on frday


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ttripp said:


> mike t avoids anything involving me:embara::embara::embara:
> 
> something about not associating with trailer trash or somethin like that:mg::mg:


 I over heard him say he liked you in the wig and orange hat.:mg:ukey:ukey:


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

nothing wrong with an orange hat LOL and i recent the trail park trash comment

TT Mafia for life LOL


4 430 ok hope i am off the range by then i am on for 12 so shouold be done


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

1BadBulldog said:


> nothing wrong with an orange hat LOL and i recent the trail park trash comment
> 
> TT Mafia for life LOL
> 
> ...


 we should be of the range in plenty of time.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

1BadBulldog said:


> nothing wrong with an orange hat LOL and i recent the trail park trash comment
> 
> TT Mafia for life LOL
> 
> ...


It was not the hat but the wig with it.:embara:


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah that is kinda scary LOL


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

WARNING: 
THE smackdown is going to a new level this year starting in Gainesville.Sense of humor is a must and any funsuckers must stay on the porch.I have promised myself that not matter what happens at the shoot I WILL HAVE FUN AFTER ALL the only time we need to be serious is when we step to the stake for our 40 targets on Sat and SUN.
So if you want to have fun lets hear it.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

1BadBulldog said:


> nothing wrong with an orange hat LOL and i recent the trail park trash comment
> 
> TT Mafia for life LOL
> 
> ...


Most of us are shooting at 12 anyways, so if we are backed up, we will most likely all be backed up...

Derek


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> WARNING:
> THE smackdown is going to a new level this year starting in Gainesville.Sense of humor is a must and any funsuckers must stay on the porch.I have promised myself that not matter what happens at the shoot I WILL HAVE FUN AFTER ALL the only time we need to be serious is when we step to the stake for our 40 targets on Sat and SUN.
> So if you want to have fun lets hear it.


Agreed the trash talking will be great and as for as feelings lock them in your toolbox before you hit the range LOL this is going be good LOL:shade:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

drockw said:


> Most of us are shooting at 12 anyways, so if we are backed up, we will most likely all be backed up...
> 
> Derek


I thought you and Chase shot at 8 am saturday with the Jr Eagles,:mg::elf_moon::elf_moon::RockOn:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

hey puppy dog this will be you after the smackdown :dog1: on the way to hide and :hurt:


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Is it ok If I bring my Tenpoint Crossbow, Treeman, I am getting a Little Nervous::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bowtech531 said:


> Is it ok If I bring my Tenpoint Crossbow, Treeman, I am getting a Little Nervous::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3:


Is that nervous or is it that you are:chicken01::chicken01:
Nothing to be :chicken01: about just practice signing wiith a sharpie:nyah:


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

:sign10:OK Treeman:crazy:I will :whip: you you will :crybaby2: then :yield: then :hail: then :crybaby2: again


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Treeman sure has gotten a little crazy:
I guess we'll find out if he can dance the dance :dancingr if he is he is just talking :director: out his:moon: Personally I think about halfway through he is going to give up the ghost :yield:


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

jk James!


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL That was a good one LOL


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

1BadBulldog said:


> :sign10:OK Treeman:crazy:I will :whip: you you will :crybaby2: then :yield: then :hail: then :crybaby2: again


 Sorry to say but you are not what I have in mind to :whip: to me.:mg: you and Vero might as well :yield: now a save the :hurt: You both will :hurt: so bad that we will need an :rain:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I have to admit Vero and bulldog are keeping nerve so far not like the others that have already :yield:.


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

I just like Joking, I have no fear , So If I win i dont want any:crybaby2::crybaby2: When you are signing.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bowtech531 said:


> I just like Joking, I have no fear , So If I win i dont want any:crybaby2::crybaby2: When you are signing.


If you say so but seeing you are from FL I think you are :chicken01:.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

tarzan i mean treeman after handing me those crispys :mg:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

:spam2::spam2::spam2::spam2:


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

hey i think i found a pic of tree and vero LMAO


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

oh and bowtech i aint forgot you either 
before and after


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Dude you are messed up Good thing I dont know how to post pictures.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

treeman 
check pms

dang we got a few bowtech shooter dont we??


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

i think this is gettin funny.....

so treemen, are we shooting the long simms or are we gonna shoot the kiddie stakes????

dont really matter to me since i spent all day today at the club just workin on 14's.just for you ol' buddy:darkbeer::darkbeer:

I just cant hardly wait to put a HOYTIN on you fella's.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

puppy I found your video on youtube
worst bowhunter in the world.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ttripp said:


> i think this is gettin funny.....
> 
> so treemen, are we shooting the long simms or are we gonna shoot the kiddie stakes????
> 
> ...


long range but for the boys shooting classes under 40 yds can move up.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

http://www.screamingqueens.com/drag#
Here is puppy and Tripp out on the town.


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

so should i just go ahead and mail out sharpies to yall so i know you have one to sign your crispies???:mg::mg::mg:

treeman, why ya got to go pickin on me dressin up in drag man????
dont you know i am going after the lesbian crowd:teeth::teeth:
can you say LICKYLICKY WHAM.....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ttripp said:


> so should i just go ahead and mail out sharpies to yall so i know you have one to sign your crispies???:mg::mg::mg:
> 
> treeman, why ya got to go pickin on me dressin up in drag man????
> dont you know i am going after the lesbian crowd:teeth::teeth:
> can you say LICKYLICKY WHAM.....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


I should have expected that from you.lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

i with ttripp i am a lesbain trapped in a man body LOL


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

yes, you should have....

but hey i sure do have some stories i could tell about a trip out with you on a certain night and someone(or something) we reffered to as an amazon:mg::mg:
boy , that sure was a fun evening huh??


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

oh lord LOL


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ttripp said:


> yes, you should have....
> 
> but hey i sure do have some stories i could tell about a trip out with you on a certain night and someone(or something) we reffered to as an amazon:mg::mg:
> boy , that sure was a fun evening huh??


more like nightmare.ukey:


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

1BadBulldog said:


> oh lord LOL


YOU COULDNT EVEN IMAGINE THE HALF OF IT:mg::mg::mg:


but if you want to try to imagine it, picture yourself on the not so reputable side of town in columbus georgia, at a place that we shouldnt have been at in the first place and being the only 2 white fellas in the place...........

i'm still tryin to figure out how jason ended up getting us to go there????


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

try again


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> try again


Here is Bowhunter920 and his wife waiting for the bus for Gainesville.


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

hey,that looked like the dancer and the doorman at that club.....lol


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

hey you got it to work LOL bout time 
which one in cloumbus bet i know used to be a piggly wiggly behind it LOL


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

what i want to know is if treeman is going to buy me dinner after i spank him, wait that didnt come out right.....

after i shoot a better score than him......


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Man I feel better I thought Chase disappeared but he has been busy.:mg:


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

that is what yall are gonna look like as you are writing my 14's down on the card...................


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

cross dressing and spanking you are starting to scare me now


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

1BadBulldog said:


> cross dressing and spanking you are starting to scare me now


thats my goal, to be able to see the fear in your eyes as soon as i walk on the range....:teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

just wondering what classes everyone is shooting 
I am gonna shoot Open B or K 45 still cant make up my mind?!:mg:


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah but thats the wrong kind of fear wonder if i can find a steel plate to cover my butt LMAO


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

i am still trying to decide between open b and known45 as well.....

i can tell ya that i shot known with some guys today that were talking about known 45 and they both hit 15 of 20 14's on the range today:mg::mg:

i got to 21 down at one point going after them and came back to finish 5 down i believe.

i actually shot a better score,6 up on unknown distance but i was shooting at 12's and not fooling with the 14's on that round.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

same way round here i work offshore for 2 weeks at a time so cut down on shootin time and there is gonna be alot of 14 shooters in the k-45 and i am shooting MBO in the IBO so i am leaning more towards open B

i think i found a pic of you ttripp


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

not a pic of me, that guy is WAY BETTER LOOKIN THAN I AM.


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey ,:mg: You guy's found my Graduation Picture!! I had a bad hair day that day!!!


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Should i wear a bullit proof vest as not to get a Bowtech limb splinter to the Heart


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> long range but *for the boys *shooting classes under 40 yds can move up.



What about me!!!!????


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

nah i think you will be fine unless we have PSE shooters LOL


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

boys girls and young-uns
think that cover everyone 
LOL


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

All Joking aside ,I look forward to meeting all you Guy's!!! This sounds like it will be a Blast:wav::wav:


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

yep same here 

Look one more quick question for you guys gals and young-uns this is my first year shooting a scope i dont a clairifier yet do they really help with a 4X lens


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

It isn't the bow that shoots, its the shooter no matter what name is on the riser!!!! So we will see, who can shoot, not what can shoot!!! Thanks!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

open b here
I believe Tripp and MR Bowhunter920 are both shooting b also.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> What about me!!!!????


and ladies you know you are special.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

how many ladies and gents do we have shooting oh yeah and younguns to cant leave them out


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I think we have 9 now. talk about a showdown.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

we all gonna pile in one group boy that 12 ring is gonna be loaded got a feeling im gonna be busting some nocks and spitting sum arrow HEHE FUN FUN :shade:
Just yall remember Beware the Dog


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

1BadBulldog said:


> we all gonna pile in one group boy that 12 ring is gonna be loaded got a feeling im gonna be busting some nocks and spitting sum arrow HEHE FUN FUN :shade:
> Just yall remember Beware the Dog


 Ok pup you must be smokn crack to think we will have that many in one group :loco::doh: No I am going to get us to groups going at the same time when I reserve our time.


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Treeman, I have one more that will be with me!!! You can add Killsumptin to the list also.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bowtech531 said:


> Treeman, I have one more that will be with me!!! You can add Killsumptin to the list also.


No that is one heck of a name HUMPNSUMTIN I hope he is not refering to sheep.:mg::mg:ukey:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ok lets see if I got everyone
Chase-youngn
Drockw-you know what they say about the quiet ones
Veroshooter-refuse to go there
Mr Bowhunter920-wont get any breaks this time
Mrs Bowhunter920-heres to her triing to keep us physcos inline
Archeryx- on a tight leash
Bowtech531-at least he knows his bows
Humpnsumptin-hopefully not sheep:mg:
1badbulldog-really just a puppy
Tripp-shoot at 14s and missing the whole target
Treeman65- taking home the crispies

Now if you are not going to show here is chance to back out or forever be ridicule.This going to be a great start to a fun season.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> and ladies you know you are special.


:female:Thanks treeman...you are the best! I promise no more pics posted on here of you without your approval!!! hahaha:aniangel:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

If I missed anyone speak up if you are skeerd to bad.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> :female:Thanks treeman...you are the best! I promise no more pics posted on here of you without your approval!!! hahaha:aniangel:


 You are finally learning or we might have to leave you somewhere between deliverance and Hattiesburg in March.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh...so funny!!! Thanks!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I was just told to put another name in the mix.So in other words we have another SUCKER.:shade:
MX614-he is from VA so he dont know how to spell just threw some letters and numbers togther.I heard he gets his yardage the same way.


----------



## mx614 (Mar 30, 2008)

That's right treeman, all ya gotta do is spin that knob on top of the scope. Kinda like a roulete wheel. I'll give ya a personal demonstration just how it works, andy


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Treeman must have gotten those little wild MUSHROOMS growing around his base, Because I think He has Been TRIPPING While Writing some of these posts:teeth: Hopefully it will still have its effects at the Smackdown, And no they wont have any 3 headed purple dragon targets!!!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Bowtech531 said:


> And no they wont have any 3 headed purple dragon targets!!!


That was always one of my favorites!!!

Good Luck to all of ya. We will have to do this in Augusta for sure. I'm looking forward to talking trash as much as I am shooting!!!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Spoon13 said:


> The team shoots start at 12:00 until DST comes in, then it becomes 1:00.
> 
> 
> TreeDude, your smack around will have to wait until Augusta I'm afraid. I'm sure you guys will have a blast. Shoot a round for me will ya.


I'm pretty sure the team shoot starts at 1:00 p.m. on Friday at Gainesville. At least that's what Dee told me.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

boy we are a quite bunch tonight


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

treeman65 said:


> open b here
> I believe Tripp and MR Bowhunter920 are both shooting b also.


They are letting TTrip off the young adult range this year? Sorry had to chime in....:shade:


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

its ok if yall are scared I understand I Would scare me Too


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

scared nothing I just woke up.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

carlosii said:


> I'm pretty sure the team shoot starts at 1:00 p.m. on Friday at Gainesville. At least that's what Dee told me.


and what does Dee know about anything?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bowtech531 said:


> Treeman must have gotten those little wild MUSHROOMS growing around his base, Because I think He has Been TRIPPING While Writing some of these posts:teeth: Hopefully it will still have its effects at the Smackdown, And no they wont have any 3 headed purple dragon targets!!!


 and I always hit the 14 on the purple dragon.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

I like the pink elephants myself bigger 14's


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

:shade:


1BadBulldog said:


> I like the pink elephants myself bigger 14's


 you would still miss.:shade:


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

you will soon find out how well i dont miss


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bowtech531 said:


> Treeman must have gotten those little wild MUSHROOMS growing around his base, Because I think He has Been TRIPPING While Writing some of these posts:teeth: Hopefully it will still have its effects at the Smackdown, And no they wont have any 3 headed purple dragon targets!!!


 Man as long as I am shooting my bow I am high life.:BrownBear::blob1::blob1::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

1BadBulldog said:


> you will soon find out how well i dont miss


 I cant freakn wait cause I need a break from work bad.:set1_violent002:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

mx614 said:


> That's right treeman, all ya gotta do is spin that knob on top of the scope. Kinda like a roulete wheel. I'll give ya a personal demonstration just how it works, andy


lol I am glad you are making the trip with us.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

I hear ya on the break from work thing in the same boat here


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

1BadBulldog said:


> I hear ya on the break from work thing in the same boat here


 since before Thanksgiving I have been averaging around 65 hrs a week.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

I work on and drilling rig i have 14 days 92 hrs a week for 2 weeks then i go home for 2 weeks for time out then come back and do it again so i kinda get a break lol


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bowtech531 this shroom is for you


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

I think I may have seen one of those once or twice before:teeth:I my memory serves me right. I saw the great wall of Italy after 1 of them along with the Leaning Tower of Hong Kong.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

no wonder we are seeing purple dragons and pink elephants LOL


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bowtech531 said:


> I think I may have seen one of those once or twice before:teeth:I my memory serves me right. I saw the great wall of Italy after 1 of them along with the Leaning Tower of Hong Kong.


Well that explanes the Bowtech username and the Hoyt avatar.:BangHead::noidea::doh:


----------



## mx614 (Mar 30, 2008)

I think that may explain all the grande illusions posted on this topic. Just ti let yall know everyone needs to bring a diferent colored sharpie I've already cleared a spot on the wall for that framed "multie coloered crispy"


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Always have shot Hoyt, I bought a 82nd last year Liked the bow. In the end it still did not shoot the way my Hoyts do for me.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bowtech531 said:


> Always have shot Hoyt, I bought a 82nd last year Liked the bow. In the end it still did not shoot the way my Hoyts do for me.


 I was just joking. Everyone should shoot what they are comfortable with.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

treeman bringing pink but you maight as well cover that spot back u cuase the cripies are coming home with me :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

UMMMMM, Would a A1 Abrams Be ok?:mg: I have a Silencer on it


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

thought about flying and shooting my A-10 but its got a little too much hand shock for this shoot


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bowtech531 the things that I have heard about you,:sign10::lol3:


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

It was not me, I was young and needed the money, It was someone who looked liked me, Thats my story and am sticking to it:teeth:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bowtech531 said:


> It was not me, I was young and needed the money, It was someone who looked liked me, Thats my story and am sticking to it:teeth:


 dont forget I have friends in FL.


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

And I have Kin in N.C., Asheville Area. Just a little more remote area's. Last time I saw them was their Federal Moonshining Trial.


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Some of those friends also filled me in on you too:mg: But I only believe 3/4 of what they said.:teeth:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

No they didnt same just ablout you triing to nock the wrong end of the arrow on the string.:mg: Oh yeah they also mentioned that they hope you got rid of that rash before the smackdown or at least had the outbreak under control.:jksign:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

wow that shows I should not be typing going down the road.,:embara:


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Okay! I'm in! Bring Crispie's!:darkbeer:


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*smackdown*

you need to bring your sharpie to signed that crispie


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*smackdown*

theres some good trash talking going on. but will see you backs out.. comes up with a fairy tail as to why they couldn't make it. i know treeman will be there.he'll be a scared... but will be there...you have to respect that..not to bright but brave... nothing but love for you brother!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Scared you wish at least I man up and sign if I loose not like someone I know.:mg:


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*smackdown*

theres some good trash talking going on. but will see you backs out.. comes up with a fairy tail as to why they couldn't make it. i know treeman will be there.he'll be a scared... but will be there...you have to respect that..not to bright but brave... nothing but love for you brother!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

This smack talk is a blast and cant wait to meet all of you.Now on a serious note my future smackdowns might be very limited due to an awesome opportunity.So every please pray that this deal works out in my favor tomorrow.I am bless to have a chance at opportunity of my dreams.


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*smackdown*

ditto, might have to find someone else to carry on the legacey.treeman call me at the house


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> They are letting TTrip off the young adult range this year? Sorry had to chime in....:shade:


oh dougie you really dont want to go there do ya????

actually go ahead and consider this as you being CALLED OUT:mg::mg:

now if'n ya think ya can grow a set you are more than welcome to come on over and play also, but you have to bring a fresh crispy and one of us will have a sharpie for ya to use when you sign it for me.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

ttripp said:


> oh dougie you really dont want to go there do ya????
> 
> actually go ahead and consider this as you being CALLED OUT:mg::mg:
> 
> now if'n ya think ya can grow a set you are more than welcome to come on over and play also, but you have to bring a fresh crispy and one of us will have a sharpie for ya to use when you sign it for me.


Fine I'll come out and take your money. And I have a sharpie for you there shorty.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ttripp said:


> oh dougie you really dont want to go there do ya????
> 
> actually go ahead and consider this as you being CALLED OUT:mg::mg:
> 
> now if'n ya think ya can grow a set you are more than welcome to come on over and play also, but you have to bring a fresh crispy and one of us will have a sharpie for ya to use when you sign it for me.


 Tripp boy are they in for a surprise.They think all you do is step up and make the shot just wait till they feel the pressure.:set1_fishing:


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

if you skeered go to chruch if not show up and ill take a signed crispy from you your choice or have one to give up cuase I AINT SKEERED


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

"to be the man you got to beat the man" Ric Flair
I may not be the man yet but i will be after this smackdown


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

I will be handing these out after i take all of you guys and gals to school


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

1BadBulldog said:


> "to be the man you got to beat the man" Ric Flair
> I may not be the man yet but i will be after this smackdown


 Dude he is a washed up hasbeen not to mention road rage maniac.
If that is as high as your standards go you are in trouble.:mg:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

1BadBulldog said:


> I will be handing these out after i take all of you guys and gals to school


Too bad you will be the student not the teacher.:shade:


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*smackdown*

theres someone whos in a fanatsy world. and your right you have to beat the man (the KING ) to become the man and you have not done it yet. but then again you have not stood at the stake w the wrath of god ringing in your head. and your only thought is "I CANT MISS THE 12" witch is true. if you cant hit the 12 at 44 yards then just stay on the porch with the other puppys.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

archeryX said:


> theres someone whos in a fanatsy world. and your right you have to beat the man (the KING ) to become the man and you have not done it yet. but then again you have not stood at the stake w the wrath of god ringing in your head. and your only thought is "I CANT MISS THE 12" witch is true. if you cant hit the 12 at 44 yards then just stay on the porch with the other puppys.


 You are mistaken there with the king statement. The last time we had a smackdown was Paris TX AND WHO WON?:shade:


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

this outta put me right back in to target panic mode....lol


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> You are mistaken there with the king statement. The last time we had a smackdown was Paris TX AND WHO WON?:shade:


you might have won the battle. but you havn't even come close to winning the war!!!! and you know this to be true.


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

whata do think( THE WRATH OF GOD RINGING IN YOUR EAR ) pretty darn good i thought. i still got smack


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Wow have I been out of the loop or what. I guess I need to subscribe to this thread just to keep from getting bogged down in all the bull on it!


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*smackdown*

you need to get the hip wader on cause it do get deep. and some of the stuff is starting to stink


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*veroshooter*

vero you able to get a customer of mine hook up with victory arrows,he was from ocala ,ttripp was to call you


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

archeryX said:


> vero you able to get a customer of mine hook up with victory arrows,he was from ocala ,ttripp was to call you


he was taken care of:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks guys for the referrals! I promise to take care of anybody that you send to me.


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*smackdown*

thx dudes


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*vero*

maybe calling you soon if CX done get off there @@# and send me my arrows


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

archeryX said:


> maybe calling you soon if CX done get off there @@# and send me my arrows


boo hoo cry a freakn river for us.:mg:


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

why shoot the rest when you can shoot the best


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

1BadBulldog said:


> why shoot the rest when you can shoot the best


Its about time that you put a good post up.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I'll be waiting for ya to call.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

Lol


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

VeroShooter said:


> I'll be waiting for ya to call.


 just one more person that saw the light.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like me and Chase Baker wont be going to gainesville:embara: some complications have arose, and it looks like we are going to miss this one. 

derek


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

drockw said:


> Looks like me and Chase Baker wont be going to gainesville:embara: some complications have arose, and it looks like we are going to miss this one.
> 
> derek


sorry to hear that.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Archeryx I found something for you see you lost yours.:shade:


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow, I heard of Blue B___s , But that a freaky color. Must have been a Long time:teeth:


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

He is just waiting to get to the hotel, so he dont have to buy any....


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey all, I will be leaving tomorrow for Hawaii. I am sorry I am going to miss all the smack talking the rest of the week, but I will return next monday to start back with my 2 cents. I hope everyone has a good week and is safe, so as they can sign the crispies for me with no problem. 

Can't wait to shoot at the end of the month, and finally get to meet all you no good trash talkin sonofaguns.

Peace out!!!!


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

Bowtech531 said:


> Hey all, I will be leaving tomorrow for Hawaii. I am sorry I am going to miss all the smack talking the rest of the week, but I will return next monday to start back with my 2 cents. I hope everyone has a good week and is safe, so as they can sign the crispies for me with no problem.
> 
> Can't wait to shoot at the end of the month, and finally get to meet all you no good trash talkin sonofaguns.
> 
> Peace out!!!!




enjoy the vacation cause it will be the last bit of peace and refuse you will have untill the wrath of the FAT LIL ******* comes down on gainesville:shade::shade:

while you are flying i will be at the club honing my 14 shooting ways in preparation for the beating that is to commence in a few weeks.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

AHHHHH!!!! Finally some peace and quiet!!!!!!!!

Have fun~Bowtech531!


----------



## FF BAYNE (Nov 18, 2008)

Never shot in those big shoots. Was pondering the idea, just how good do you have to be. What would be a compeditave score an whats the cost. My wife is wanting to step up to the big leagues she wins alot around here, but she also doesnt want to go and get a beat down and lose intrest in shooting


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

do the words bit me mean anything to yea?......most likely not to a hillbilly,, my bad...sorta like your shooting


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

cant be mine to small..but it is funny how you like playing with other peoples balls... no matter what the color...and even after being a member of the KKK.wait til they here about it


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*bayne*



FF BAYNE said:


> Never shot in those big shoots. Was pondering the idea, just how good do you have to be. What would be a compeditave score an whats the cost. My wife is wanting to step up to the big leagues she wins alot around here, but she also doesnt want to go and get a beat down and lose intrest in shooting


cant play with big dogs if your always going to stay on the pourch....besides its not like that. you will fine that no poeple are willing to help you susceed..so go with a i'm having funny attitiude,and you'll do fine


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bowtech531 said:


> Hey all, I will be leaving tomorrow for Hawaii. I am sorry I am going to miss all the smack talking the rest of the week, but I will return next monday to start back with my 2 cents. I hope everyone has a good week and is safe, so as they can sign the crispies for me with no problem.
> 
> Can't wait to shoot at the end of the month, and finally get to meet all you no good trash talkin sonofaguns.
> 
> Peace out!!!!


 Have a safe trip. As for signing a crispy for you I bet not even the woman in the group would have to sign one .:mg:
bookies odds are
bowhunter920 vs bowtech531
10 to 1


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hope you are referring too Mrs. Bowhunter920!!!! All I have too say is bring it on!!! He sure knows how too talk but the truth will come out when we see him shoot!!!!! Can't wait, no matter what, it is going too be awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> I hope you are referring too Mrs. Bowhunter920!!!! All I have too say is bring it on!!! He sure knows how too talk but the truth will come out when we see him shoot!!!!! Can't wait, no matter what, it is going too be awesome!!!!!!!!


of course I am talking about you girl . Look at the odds I put down.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thats what I'm saying!!!! I love ya!!!!! I knew you had it in ya somewhere!!! We missed you today!!! Shot with mx614 and beat him in the ground!!!!! Wish you could have been there freezing with us!!!!


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> Archeryx I found something for you see you lost yours.:shade:


Mathews shooters only have 1 and it doesnt work all that well.ukey:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kill Shill said:


> Mathews shooters only have 1 and it doesnt work all that well.ukey:


No bow bashing hereukey:


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

FF BAYNE said:


> Never shot in those big shoots. Was pondering the idea, just how good do you have to be. What would be a compeditave score an whats the cost. My wife is wanting to step up to the big leagues she wins alot around here, but she also doesnt want to go and get a beat down and lose intrest in shooting


best thing to do is just get out there and get ya some....

you cant get any experiance for shooting in the BIG shoots anywhere other than the BIG shoots.

when you go to the first big one it is going to be intimidating and the nerves will wreck you for a while but the more you do it the better it will get and the people for the most part will do anything they can to help you.

NOBODY EVER GOT ANYWHERE BY BEING SCARED OF GETTING A GOOD OL' FASHIONED BEATDOWN, it comes with the territory and it will happen to even the best shooters in the world sometimes.

as far as what is a good score and what is the cost??? well that depends on the equipment and the class you want to shoot.

most times on a 40 target weekend in most of the asa classes if you shoot even(400 tens on all targets) then that would be a mediocre score and probably not in the top 10 percent.


----------



## Quickdraw (Jun 14, 2002)

*Come join us, unless yall are a bunch of chickens*

http://asaforum.com/index.php?topic=5991.0


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

ttripp said:


> best thing to do is just get out there and get ya some....
> 
> you cant get any experiance for shooting in the BIG shoots anywhere other than the BIG shoots.
> 
> ...


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*twister nock*

man we try out this new twister nock from tree apron,they are impressive..it starts the arrowspining the sec. it comes off the string. making an ok arrow good and a good one great with increse speed and accurate OMG i shot marked the hole and hit the same hole when i repeated the shot


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Quickdraw said:


> http://asaforum.com/index.php?topic=5991.0


 I will check it out cause you are the only scared one around here.:mg:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Quickdraw said:


> http://asaforum.com/index.php?topic=5991.0


 Only if you guys have that rash problem that Billy gave you guys under control.:shade: I just dont want to intrupt what ever you have going on with all that buttspanking sounds kinda gay to me.


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> No bow bashing hereukey:


im not bashing the bowukey:


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

archeryX said:


> cant play with big dogs if your always going to stay on the pourch....besides its not like that. you will fine that no poeple are willing to help you susceed..so go with a i'm having funny attitiude,and you'll do fine


sorry that is most poeple are willing t help


----------



## austin3824 (Jan 17, 2009)

I am going its only my second big ASA ahoot. I shot the classiclast year in bow novice with my dad. This year i will be shooting yoth boys i am realy vervos though. Its my first tournament with my new bow so i hope i do good.:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

austin3824 said:


> I am going its only my second big ASA ahoot. I shot the classiclast year in bow novice with my dad. This year i will be shooting yoth boys i am realy vervos though. Its my first tournament with my new bow so i hope i do good.:darkbeer:


good luck and have fun


----------



## Billy Dover (Jan 22, 2004)

*Now now treeman!*



treeman65 said:


> Only if you guys have that rash problem that Billy gave you guys under control.:shade: I just dont want to intrupt what ever you have going on with all that buttspanking sounds kinda gay to me.


Now now treeman, I didn't have nuthin to do with givin' anybody any rashes! Course, I heard that everybody got a good case of poison ivy or oak after you got done from rollin' em around in the bushes! What exactly were you'uns lookin' for in them weeds with your drawers down to your ankles anyway???ukey::zip:

Hey ttripp, after the team shoot friday at the sims range is the real smack down shoot, come by and give me a hand whooppin' this mouthey rookies!!! You can stop by too there treefrog65, maybe some of the junior smacksters will give you some intermediate smacktalk lessons!!!!:wink:

Later,
Billy


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

You got it Billy boy as long as I have time to make it to the rep meeting I will be there.I dont mind taking a crispy from any of you ladies.:wink:


----------



## Billy Dover (Jan 22, 2004)

*Uh huh!*

Just bring your money honey!!! I can use it down at the roadhouse to tip them purty waitresses!!!
Later,
Billy


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Honey??????????*



Billy Dover said:


> Just bring your money honey!!! I can use it down at the roadhouse to tip them purty waitresses!!!
> Later,
> Billy


 Well now I am worried with buttspanker in your group and now you calling me honey. Are you sure that is not a waiter that you think is purty??????????


----------



## Billy Dover (Jan 22, 2004)

*Nah nah...*

Nah nah treehugger65, they got speed bumps, that's how I knows theyz WAITRESSES!!!! Now as far as callin' you honey, honey, ain't that what ya'lls type likes to be called??? Oh and you and ol' spanky are probably a match made in heaven! Both of ya'll shoot like real ol' women, and ya'll are both full of shtuff!!!!!
Later,
Billy


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> Well now I am worried with buttspanker in your group and now you calling me honey. Are you sure that is not a waiter that you think is purty??????????



Well well seems somebody has been on the real Smackdown thread but looks like they were to "Skeered" to post. But thats OK stay over here in your security blanket and hang to Mommas ....... well you can fill it in.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

3rdplace said:


> Well well seems somebody has been on the real Smackdown thread but looks like they were to "Skeered" to post. But thats OK stay over here in your security blanket and hang to Mommas ....... well you can fill it in.


actually I did post om there too:elf_moon::elf_moon::elf_moon:


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

austin3824 said:


> I am going its only my second big ASA ahoot. I shot the classiclast year in bow novice with my dad. This year i will be shooting yoth boys i am realy vervos though. Its my first tournament with my new bow so i hope i do good.:darkbeer:


dont let them know your scared...if you make a bad shot laughf at yourself. Show everyone around you that you are there to have fun and meet new friend.. i meet treeman65 abiut 6 years ago, shooting novice. been friends everey since. and yes we talk smack about each other,but uts all in fun.. the truth is a value his opinions.. i say all this, cause at one of these shoot you might just find another great friend.... then together you both grow in sport.then you relizied there nothing to be nervose about.....p.s have a safe trip down............now hurry up an man up so you can come and play with the bigger kids...lol


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

Billy Dover said:


> Now now treeman, I didn't have nuthin to do with givin' anybody any rashes! Course, I heard that everybody got a good case of poison ivy or oak after you got done from rollin' em around in the bushes! What exactly were you'uns lookin' for in them weeds with your drawers down to your ankles anyway???ukey::zip:
> 
> Hey ttripp, after the team shoot friday at the sims range is the real smack down shoot, come by and give me a hand whooppin' this mouthey rookies!!! You can stop by too there treefrog65, maybe some of the junior smacksters will give you some intermediate smacktalk lessons!!!!:wink:
> 
> ...


well thats was some good smack. billy boy.. but can you walk it like you talk it while standing at the stack.......some must bring video cam


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*smack*

stack ok i'm a bone head this morn ( thats stake!!!!)


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

archeryX said:


> stack ok i'm a bone head this morn ( thats stake!!!!)


 thats ok your Christmas gift for next year is hooked on phonics.:doh:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks like Bowtech531 and puppydog have turned :chicken01::chicken01::chicken01:
Billy boy and 3rd place are now threat cause they will be busy :kiss:


----------



## Billy Dover (Jan 22, 2004)

*8 days...*

8 days till the rubber meet the road, time sure is draggin' by. This is worse than when your a kid on Christmas eve waitin' for that big fat elf to show up!
Now archeryX , that depends on if that's a short "stack" or a big "stack"! All I can say about walkin' the walk is make sure your health insurance is payed up and we'll have the EMT's standin' by for ya when the carnage commences!!!:rip: And don't :hurt: when it happens!!!
Oh and treeknot, You got the wrong cartoon, that should'a been :set1_punch: , :brick:and:first:
Later,
Billy


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> thats ok your christmas gift for next year is hooked on phonics.:doh:


:roflmao:


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

Billy Dover said:


> 8 days till the rubber meet the road, time sure is draggin' by. This is worse than when your a kid on Christmas eve waitin' for that big fat elf to show up!
> Now archeryX , that depends on if that's a short "stack" or a big "stack"! All I can say about walkin' the walk is make sure your health insurance is payed up and we'll have the EMT's standin' by for ya when the carnage commences!!!:rip: And don't :hurt: when it happens!!!
> Oh and treeknot, You got the wrong cartoon, that should'a been :set1_punch: , :brick:and:first:
> Later,
> Billy


oh tjis is good. kudos to billy. heaith ins. treeknot....just bring the sharpie big boy


----------



## DewayneDZ32 (Jan 18, 2009)

Jon u bring your sharpy and we will play knoks


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll be there shooting Open A. :wink:


Who else is shooting Open A with me?


----------



## Quickdraw (Jun 14, 2002)

Now, you boyz over here are a little timid ain't ya? What with the long faces already? Don't worry Billy calls all his boytoys honey at first and then when he gets tired of you he calls you a cab.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Coug09 said:


> I'll be there shooting Open A. :wink:
> 
> 
> Who else is shooting Open A with me?


I'll be shooting A with ya. I'm on stake 2.

Also for anyone in Florida (either visitng or living) you really should come to Indian River Archers ASA State qualifier this Saturday 1/24. The ranges are set up very similar to the Gainesville shoot with identical terrain, ASA targets, target presentation just like the ProAms and class distance matched. Anyone shooting this ought to be able to put the smackdown on Gainesville because it'll be like dejavu!:wink: - all over again


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

DewayneDZ32 said:


> Jon u bring your sharpy and we will play knoks


bring the crispies. i'll use the long bow, no sights you forget i've seen you shoot. i may tought you everything you know...but not everthinhg that i know say sunday @3pm...bring doughboy to witness... instead of holding you arrows,he can hold your cry towel..


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

VeroShooter said:


> I'll be shooting A with ya. I'm on stake 2.
> 
> Also for anyone in Florida (either visitng or living) you really should come to Indian River Archers ASA State qualifier this Saturday 1/24. The ranges are set up very similar to the Gainesville shoot with identical terrain, ASA targets, target presentation just like the ProAms and class distance matched. Anyone shooting this ought to be able to put the smackdown on Gainesville because it'll be like dejavu!:wink: - all over again


open a stake 10 yea me..


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Good luck Jon! But not too much :wink: :tongue:


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

Billy Dover said:


> 8 days till the rubber meet the road, time sure is draggin' by. This is worse than when your a kid on Christmas eve waitin' for that big fat elf to show up!
> Now archeryX , that depends on if that's a short "stack" or a big "stack"! All I can say about walkin' the walk is make sure your health insurance is payed up and we'll have the EMT's standin' by for ya when the carnage commences!!!:rip: And don't :hurt: when it happens!!!
> Oh and treeknot, You got the wrong cartoon, that should'a been :set1_punch: , :brick:and:first:
> Later,
> Billy


well well,see that billy is feeling froggy. just dont let your but bounce off the ground when hopping up here..now since i live close by. i'll bring your cry rags.then i can wash them and bring them back to the next day..treeknot i'll have 1 for you as well,,when it is said and done, you and froggy can share his b'otch cab together as he takes you home.:wink:


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

VeroShooter said:


> Good luck Jon! But not too much :wink: :tongue:


you to! see you there. 1/24/09 3-d shoot @ gator bowmen [email protected] 8AM start @ 9am ,,,,be there or be square


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

Sorry guys just got home from work and found out none of the stuff i got ordered has come in yet so i will not be making it to gainsville 

I will be at augusta and AL


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

1BadBulldog said:


> Sorry guys just got home from work and found out none of the stuff i got ordered has come in yet so i will not be making it to gainsville
> 
> I will be at augusta and AL


man that sucks.Looks like the numbers are dwindling guess I need to take Billy Boys crispy.:tongue:


----------



## Doughboy07 (Jan 19, 2009)

hey archeryx and dwayne dz32--you both better be glad i cant make it tomorrow because of work. yall both know ill out shoot u any day of the week. how about u archeryX losing three arrows this afternoon. you better shoot straighter than that if u want to beat me.


----------



## mx614 (Mar 30, 2008)

*bad enogh to have to:*

Read all this trash talking but this time next week we will be hearing it. I'm bringing earplugs! Yep got my bags packed,earplugs and a case of crying towels to pass out. I can't wait.


----------



## DewayneDZ32 (Jan 18, 2009)

Doughboy07 said:


> hey archeryx and dwayne dz32--you both better be glad i cant make it tomorrow because of work. yall both know ill out shoot u any day of the week. how about u archeryX losing three arrows this afternoon. you better shoot straighter than that if u want to beat me.


how about u there doughboy07 u lost 1 jon lost three i finished up with all mine monday me and at gander knok for knok hows that sound


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

Billy Dover said:


> Now now treeman, I didn't have nuthin to do with givin' anybody any rashes! Course, I heard that everybody got a good case of poison ivy or oak after you got done from rollin' em around in the bushes! What exactly were you'uns lookin' for in them weeds with your drawers down to your ankles anyway???ukey::zip:
> 
> Hey ttripp, after the team shoot friday at the sims range is the real smack down shoot, come by and give me a hand whooppin' this mouthey rookies!!! You can stop by too there treefrog65, maybe some of the junior smacksters will give you some intermediate smacktalk lessons!!!!:wink:
> 
> ...


oh you can bet it will be on like donkey kong old friend.

I may not hit em but you can darn well bet I aint afraid to go to the gas and get after em. one thing is for sure, i aint never been accused of being scared.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

ttripp said:


> oh you can bet it will be on like donkey kong old friend.
> 
> I may not hit em but you can darn well bet I aint afraid to go to the gas and get after em. one thing is for sure, i aint never been accused of being scared.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


Nah....just scaring them....


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

Doughboy07 said:


> hey archeryx and dwayne dz32--you both better be glad i cant make it tomorrow because of work. yall both know ill out shoot u any day of the week. how about u archeryX losing three arrows this afternoon. you better shoot straighter than that if u want to beat me.


You have not *business* being on here snapper head....you want to go for a crispie; we won't wait for the smack down...

Anytime this week big boy!


----------



## Shooter Tink (Aug 7, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> You wont make it seeing you are on a tight leash now days.Dude learn how to read and spell.:mg:


DUDE ~ you are so busted!!!! You would know about that TIGHT LEASH now wouldn't you...comments like that won't get you invited back here for dinner you know! 

more to come...keep reading....yep I'm back on Archery Talk feeling pretty frisky after my 1st tournament today only shooting 20 arrows since September and taking 2nd...


----------



## Shooter Tink (Aug 7, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> WARNING:
> THE smackdown is going to a new level this year starting in Gainesville.Sense of humor is a must and any funsuckers must stay on the porch.I have promised myself that not matter what happens at the shoot I WILL HAVE FUN AFTER ALL the only time we need to be serious is when we step to the stake for our 40 targets on Sat and SUN.
> So if you want to have fun lets hear it.


Yeah you say that now...until archeryx rattles your cage and you start crying to whoever will listen and wipe your tears....

Luv ya!


----------



## Shooter Tink (Aug 7, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> Well that explanes the Bowtech username and the Hoyt avatar.:BangHead::noidea::doh:


"Well that *explanes* ..." Dude Auggie has a dictionary you can borrow - it has pictures to keep it simple for ya!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey girl!!! Where have you been hiding out? Awesome shooting today by the way! I am glad somebody else is helping to keep treeman in line!! It is a hard job but somebody has too at least try to do it!!!! Hahaah!

Oh please tell me you are going to be shooting some ASAs this year again!!! I can't show all these guys up by myself!!! I need another Mrs!!!!!!! Hope to see you this weekend if not at least in Ga again!

~Sarah


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Shooter Tink said:


> DUDE ~ you are so busted!!!! You would know about that TIGHT LEASH now wouldn't you...comments like that won't get you invited back here for dinner you know!
> 
> more to come...keep reading....yep I'm back on Archery Talk feeling pretty frisky after my 1st tournament today only shooting 20 arrows since September and taking 2nd...


You know better than me having a tight lease.:tongue: I get heck for going but go anyways and in the off season still check heck.
Good shooting by the way.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Hey girl!!! Where have you been hiding out? Awesome shooting today by the way! I am glad somebody else is helping to keep treeman in line!! It is a hard job but somebody has too at least try to do it!!!! Hahaah!
> 
> Oh please tell me you are going to be shooting some ASAs this year again!!! I can't show all these guys up by myself!!! I need another Mrs!!!!!!! Hope to see you this weekend if not at least in Ga again!
> 
> ~Sarah


 Dont you have dishes to do or dinner to cook?:whip2::whip2:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Whatever...you will be the one doing the dishes on Thursday!!!!! I can't wait!! I am already having trouble sleeping and its not even Wed. yet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Whatever...you will be the one doing the dishes on Thursday!!!!! I can't wait!! I am already having trouble sleeping and its not even Wed. yet!!!!!!!!!!


 No dishes thursday we will eat and run.:wink:
I cant wait either and am so anxious to see my 3d friends after this weekend with spottiesukey:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree...but we don't want too get down there too early!! Then what will we do? oh... Let me finish sleeping in the car??!!!! hahaha!!!!


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> You know better than me having a tight lease.:tongue: I get heck for going but go anyways and in the off season still check heck.
> Good shooting by the way.


Hey too lazy to sign in under Shooter Tink....but what exactly are we "leasing"?? Seriously I'll bring that dictionary - and spell checker for you this weekend!


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> I agree...but we don't want too get down there too early!! Then what will we do? oh... Let me finish sleeping in the car??!!!! hahaha!!!!


It's Shooter Tink...if you get down here "too early" give me a call and we will find a way to spend our hunnies money!!!

I have a gift card for a local spa.....


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Heck ya!!!!! I am down with that! I could use a good massage!! Especially too limber up to beat all the boys!!! haha!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

archeryX said:


> Hey too lazy to sign in under Shooter Tink....but what exactly are we "leasing"?? Seriously I'll bring that dictionary - and spell checker for you this weekend!


 you try to drive and type thats right you cant drive and chew gum at the same time.


----------



## Shooter Tink (Aug 7, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> you try to drive and type thats right you cant drive and chew gum at the same time.


I think I'll just save the smack for that for in person....I don't want you to cry too much and not be able to get bowhunter920 down here!! Besides I can much more than JUST drive and type at the same time...just ask archeryX how many times....oh nevermind....:wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

:BangHead::vom::banana:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Its almost time!!!! I am so excited to get back into the ASA tour!!! We are having ice up here tonight and tomorrow so that 70/80s looks very inviting for the forecast!!!!! YEAH!!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Shooter Tink said:


> I think I'll just save the smack for that for in person....I don't want you to cry too much and not be able to get bowhunter920 down here!! Besides I can much more than JUST drive and type at the same time...just ask archeryX how many times....oh nevermind....:wink:


too much info there.ukey:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Its almost time!!!! I am so excited to get back into the ASA tour!!! We are having ice up here tonight and tomorrow so that 70/80s looks very inviting for the forecast!!!!! YEAH!!!!!


 I feel for those guys riding with you I bet they hear are we there yet before we even get into SC.:wink: Its going to be a fun summer.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hear ya!!! We will have radios so you will hear it too!!!! I got too make sure you stay awake!!!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> I hear ya!!! We will have radios so you will hear it too!!!! I got too make sure you stay awake!!!!!!


Are we there yet


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Just looked at the weather...I know its cold up there, but bring your cold stuff for here sunday morning low of 31. sat morning low of 28. with highs around 60s both days...justweather.com


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Just looked at the weather...I know its cold up there, but bring your cold stuff for here sunday morning low of 31. sat morning low of 28. with highs around 60s both days...justweather.com


thanks I will have plenty of cold stuff seeing I am bring my hunting gear for next week. Hopefully we will be putting some hogs down.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Great I was hoping to get away from most of the cold weather at least!!! got too remember to pack the Under Armor!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Great I was hoping to get away from most of the cold weather at least!!! got too remember to pack the Under Armor!!!


 now that would look funny with the white skirt.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Yikes!*



treeman65 said:


> now that would look funny with the white skirt.


Nope sorry not this ASA!!! No white skirt!!! I haven't been to the tanning bed any!!!! That would be like your legs!!!! HahAHahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Nope sorry not this ASA!!! No white skirt!!! I haven't been to the tanning bed any!!!! That would be like your legs!!!! HahAHahahahahaha!!!!!


That right I heard it is Andrews turn to wear it.ukey:ukey:


----------



## mx614 (Mar 30, 2008)

*pardon me:*

It is called a kilt when I wear it, thank you. Lol


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

That is one scary image!!! haha!!!!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Better weather up date....Current forecast show 70% chance rain thurs. Friday 15% chance of rain. Sat morning low of 28 high of 54. Sun morning low of 29 high of 60.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for the update!!! I am bringing stuff for all kinds of weather...I have learned you never know what to expect down there!!!


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm on C9 D9 by the way. Anyone with me?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

E5 f5


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

The rain forecast gets better and better yall...Its moving in tonight and be gone by tomorrow mid day...WOOHOO...Just cold.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Almost time to get on the road just think we have 9 hrs in a vehicle to get Mx614 all nerved up.:nyah::dancing::banana:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

cant wait to hear shootm up.:uzi::uzi:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah...Its almost time!!! I am so excited! See ya soon treeman!!!!!!!


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Yup, leaving here in about 2.5 hours to head south...........Good luck everyone......


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Its gonna be a great weekend yall....the rain is gone and its starting to cool down.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

What a bunch of wimps only 3 of us showed up.Myself,bowhunter920 and mx614. One certain person gave me the excuse that he could not see his pin. Oh well our group had fun.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

We had a blast!!! Even though there were some very grumpy guys I had to deal with!!!! haha!!! Can't wait for Mississippi!!!!!!!


----------



## mx614 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey treeman howd you end up on the sims range? Ha haha


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

tied for 8th.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Okay, now since that one is over, if your coming to Augusta bring lots of cash cause I don't take checks ot Credit Cards!!!!


----------



## Shooter Tink (Aug 7, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> What a bunch of wimps only 3 of us showed up.Myself,bowhunter920 and mx614. One certain person gave me the excuse that he could not see his pin. Oh well our group had fun.


Yeah, only because you guys got too scared to shoot with me (except for you Bowhunter920), so you snuck it in before I even got there!! 

Mississippi I'll be ready for the long and short range...maybe I'l actually set some pins and practice between now and then...LOL. And I'm dang sure not going to wear my coat!!!!!!!!!! :angry:

So I guess I'll expect to see the Mississippi smack down in a few weeks...I think this thread is pretty much over....


----------



## Shooter Tink (Aug 7, 2007)

Spoon13 said:


> Okay, now since that one is over, if your coming to Augusta bring lots of cash cause I don't take checks ot Credit Cards!!!!



I guess you are feeling a little froggy since you'll have two months to try and muster up your nerve to actually show up at the line....why are you missing Mississippi too??? :shade:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Shooter Tink said:


> I guess you are feeling a little froggy since you'll have two months to try and muster up your nerve to actually show up at the line....why are you missing Mississippi too??? :shade:


Cause 15 hours in a car just don't ride with me. Pun intended.

And besides, I'm not a frog, I'm THE frog.


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

I did not wimp out, I thought the shoot was on saturday at 4 pm, I ran into Veroshooter and he said you guy's shot it on Friday. Is that correct?


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

I called Treeman 2 times but did not get a return call ??????????????????


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey shooter tink...no more wearing the jacket!!!!! Hopefully we won't need a jacket next shoot!!! We had a great weekend and can't wait to do it again in a few weeks. We are heading to Mississippi too so we will see yall there!!!!!! 

Treeman had his phone turned off pretty much all weekend by the way...you were scared, just admit it!!!! haha!!!


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh yes I was shaking, But it was from the Cold !! LOL Why was it changed to Friday when it was set up for Saturday.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bowtech531 said:


> I called Treeman 2 times but did not get a return call ??????????????????


 Yes you did call it was 445 by time I was off the range saturday.It was not changed we shot the simms on friday cause the practice range was terrible.I planned on shooting it saturday too but nobody was around when I finally got there.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Shooter Tink said:


> Yeah, only because you guys got too scared to shoot with me (except for you Bowhunter920), so you snuck it in before I even got there!!
> 
> Mississippi I'll be ready for the long and short range...maybe I'l actually set some pins and practice between now and then...LOL. And I'm dang sure not going to wear my coat!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> So I guess I'll expect to see the Mississippi smack down in a few weeks...I think this thread is pretty much over....


 I wont even comment on that after the parking lot on saturday morning.:angry:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

My mistake it was sunday morning oh well it gave me the feeling of being at home.ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## Shooter Tink (Aug 7, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> My mistake it was sunday morning oh well it gave me the feeling of being at home.ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:


Okay now that was just down right mean! I don't remember the parking lot Sunday morning unless u are talking about Archery X; I remember Saturday and the "whatever" about dinner....sorry!

I'll behave less like "home" in mississippi!!!


----------



## Shooter Tink (Aug 7, 2007)

Spoon13 said:


> And besides, I'm not a frog, I'm THE frog.


that may be so but your Butt still hits the ground when you jump....:tongue:


----------



## Shooter Tink (Aug 7, 2007)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Hey shooter tink...no more wearing the jacket!!!!! Hopefully we won't need a jacket next shoot!!! We had a great weekend and can't wait to do it again in a few weeks. We are heading to Mississippi too so we will see yall there!!!!!


Hey sweetie, ArcheryX wants to know if there will be a full moon in Mississippi...


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

I wasn't the one doing the mooning over Fla!!!! I atleast had my Under Armor on!!!! hahahahahaha~He thinks he is so funny!!! Maybe we can work out a better plan for dinner in Mississippi!!! It would be a hoot with all us in restaurant!!!


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

hey 920, tell Travis he shoots pretty good, but Im gonna hand him his *** next year:darkbeer:


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks

Looking forward to it


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kill Shill said:


> hey 920, tell Travis he shoots pretty good, but Im gonna hand him his *** next year:darkbeer:


you better pack a lunch.:wink:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

I am putting my bets on Travis....15th place compared to 32nd!!! I will bring my lunch and watch the beating!!


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*frog*

trust me when i say you dont want to be the FROG


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

I just need to clean up two 5's. i had everyone beat until the 8 th target saturday. gambled on a 14 and cut my own throat.I was runnin hot sunday mornin too and called out my 1 gang adj. after the 8th target .Ive beat the 12th place guy on more than 1 occasion.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Sure, excuses excuses.....


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

*smackdown*

on to new post..MS. smackdown


----------

